# Fly fishing in the morning



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Saw lots and lots of very good reds but only a few takers. Also seeing so many fish I tried a lot of flies. Krafty Shrimp with a flowing tail and lots of sparkle is the only one that worked today.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice! Keep at em, you'll get em!


----------

